

Ask HN: Startup Advice for College Students - yarian

Dear Hacker News,<p>I am currently a student at Northeastern University. Lately (last three or four months), I have thought more and more about founding a company. The next questions becomes; what is the best way to prepare myself to do that? Of course, everyone says "nothing can prepare you for it." I am sure that is true. But just because I cannot fully prepare for it before-hand does not mean I should not try to be as prepared as I can.<p>I know smart and talented, dedicated, programmers. I have plenty of time to learn about anything that interests me (which I do). But I'd like to do more.<p>So my question to you is: What are things you wish you had been told while you were in college? Things that would have prepared you better to found a startup, or at least seriously maim the status-quo.
======
devan
I'm 19 - business/design (basically creating shit) is more important to me
than uni. I've been too 3/4 lectures and no classes this term, and i don't
regret it.

Just do it, you shouldn't even have to think about it, and find somebody just
as ambitious, doing it on your own gets lonely.

Phase into it, even when im in a lecture im sketching something, you'll find
out whats really important (your degree or creating your own company) to you
as soon as you start.

------
AN447
Learn Excel/MySQL/Another programming language, find out where you can get
small grants for start-ups just to build a prototype and just get people using
the product.

I'd recommend joining a start-up as well. Currently I'm employed at a hot
start-up and every single day I am being given several projects which are
essentially building/architecture projects using excel, mysql and other
programming software/languages to make things useful to the business that
people can use.

building is what it is about.

------
devinrhode2
...I'm 18 going to University of Minnesota Duluth

...I'm scratching my head thinking "Why don't you just do it?"

You have the wrong angle.

Probably my favorite influence leading to startups would be these videos from
huge silicon valley companies:
<http://ecorner.stanford.edu/popularVideos.html>

------
joelsmith88
From one college student to another, if you can find any internships for start
ups in your area do it. If you can't then get involve into any business our
entrepreneurial clubs. The people in those organizations are usually are
looking to engage themselves in business oriented projects. Be willing to
learn as much as possible.

------
SoWink
I wish I took the leap and dropped out of college when I was attending. That's
perhaps the biggest mistake I've made in my life. My best advice to you is
that if you're a business guy and you're street-smart, drop out and pursue
your dreams early. There's nothing comparable to learning while doing.

------
candre717
Try asking this question on Quora - if you haven't already. You might get more
replies.

------
ashitvora
Just do it.

------
riskish
start.

